# DUBAI | Museum of the Future



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dubai plans for major Museum of the Future*

Read more: http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...tiongeneral_March47.xml&section=nationgeneral












> *Museum will host innovation labs focusing on health, education, smart cities, energy and transport and a permanent section on the greatest global innovations.*
> 
> Dubai — A $500 million Museum of the Future that will actively produce futuristic inventions and support the UAE’s mission to be a global innovation engine will rise near Emirates Towers on Shaikh Zayed Road in Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A promising design. A general observation: Dubai is rather good at collecting and exposing innovations, but it should innovate more by itself.

A "museum" won't help much in this regard. It should rather become an experience, research and education center, that combines the museum aspect with interactive and innovative processes. Although at least overall student enrollment looks pretty bright in the city.


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

Love it! And really think that Dubai needs more cultural spaces!


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

An innovative museum in a country that does not show any progress in human rights.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Gorgeous design!


----------



## apneto (Feb 17, 2013)

Impressive


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

What does it say on the outside?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

droneriot said:


> What does it say on the outside?


Nothing major just Arabic synonyms of words like: invention, progression, innovation and so on ...

According to the video, the museum promises hologram shows at night!


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

too kitschy for my taste. Still, a quite interesting design.


----------



## HulkRogan (Mar 8, 2015)

A lot of the Dubai stuff is a little bit too over the top for me actually.


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Museum of the Future to Get Appropriate Main Office: World’s First 3D-Printed Work Hub*










http://www.psfk.com/2015/07/first-3d-printed-office-dubai-museum-of-the-future.html


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.albawaba.com/business/dubai-quarter-buildings-will-3d-printed-2030-834165

Here it is said that the museum will be built in 2017!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Dubai’s new Museum of the Future envisions a healthy planet *
_Excerpt_
Feb 24, 2022

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — Dubai will open the doors Friday to an architecturally stunning building housing the new Museum of the Future, a seven-story structure that envisions a dreamlike world powered by solar energy and the Gulf Arab state’s frenetic quest to develop.

The torus-shaped museum is a design marvel that forgoes support columns, relying instead on a network of diagonal beams. It is enveloped in windows carved by Arabic calligraphy, adding another eye-popping design element to Dubai’s piercingly modern skyline that shimmers with the world’s tallest tower, the Burj Khalifa.

The Museum of the Future projects Dubai’s ambitions and its desire to be seen as a modern, inclusive city even as its political system remains rooted in hereditary rule and hard limits exist on the types of expression permitted. It is the latest in a stream of feats for Dubai, which is the first country in the Middle East to host the World’s Fair.

More : Dubai's new Museum of the Future envisions a healthy planet


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------

